# Male Betta Introduced to 10 Gallon Tank Community



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I was hoping to get an opinion of someone more experienced than I in fish-keeping. I have had my current 10 gallon tank established since mid January of this year (I had fish originally in a 5 gallon, which cracked, so I upgraded to a 10 gallon). It has a community of White Cloud Minnows, Zebra Dainos, Pygmy Cory Catfish, Ghost Shrimp, and until about two weeks ago, 8 Neon Tetras (which all died overnight of an unknown cause). 

I had a Betta which I kept in a small bowl on my desk, but he grew and I decided it was time to introduce him to a more comfortable habitat. My question is, has anyone had any problems keeping a male Betta with Zebra Dainos in a 10 gallon tank? The Betta is much larger than the Dainos, but I'm still concerned about the Dainos nipping at his fins.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

How many of each fish do you have? It sounds like you're already overstocked, I wouldn't add any more fish.


----------



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> How many of each fish do you have? It sounds like you're already overstocked, I wouldn't add any more fish.


I currently have: 

5 Zebra Dainos
9 White Cloud Minnows
1 Pygmy Cory Catfish
2 Ghost Shrimp

and now the Betta.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats alot of fish. Your neons probably died from ammonia poisoning. I wouldnt suggest putting a betta in there. In such crowded conditions, something bad is bound to happen.


----------



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> Thats alot of fish. Your neons probably died from ammonia poisoning. I wouldnt suggest putting a betta in there. In such crowded conditions, something bad is bound to happen.


I had my water tested immediately after my Neons died at two separate fish stores: at both places the ammonia level was exactly zero, as were all other levels. The PH is slightly above 7, but I expected that from tap water (which I of course treated for chlorine).

I'm more concerned with my Betta's ability to coexist with his new tank-mates. So far, he seems to be chasing them around more than anything, which is about the opposite of what I expected.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If your using strips, they are very inaccurate. Use a good liquid test kit, like API Master Test Kit. Anything else just isnt reliable, especially the strips


----------



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> If your using strips, they are very inaccurate. Use a good liquid test kit, like API Master Test Kit. Anything else just isnt reliable, especially the strips


They did use the liquid test, at both places (I don't remember the brand).


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's just that with that amount of fish in that tank, I think its impossible for everything to be at 0.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's too many fish already. Get the Betta a small tank of about 2.5 gallons of his own. Make sure you get a heater. 78* F is best for Betta fish.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> That's too many fish already. Get the Betta a small tank of about 2.5 gallons of his own. Make sure you get a heater. 78* F is best for Betta fish.


Or bigger than 2.5 gallons  The temp should be 78-83F ;D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was just stating the minimum. Although I have a TINY male in a 1 gallon, but his body length is only slightly over an inch, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I was just stating the minimum. Although I have a TINY male in a 1 gallon, but his body length is only slightly over an inch, so it's not a big deal.


Okeydoke. I just wanted to clarify for the OP


----------



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> It's just that with that amount of fish in that tank, I think its impossible for everything to be at 0.





Sweeda88 said:


> That's too many fish already. Get the Betta a small tank of about 2.5 gallons of his own. Make sure you get a heater. 78* F is best for Betta fish.


I don't know what else to say, I get my water tested weekly, where they always use the liquid test. No levels have ever been dangerously elevated since my tank/filter were first cycling. My water quality has been crystal clear for as long as I've had the tank. I know fish don't typically die off overnight without something being wrong, but as no other fish were affected, and no other fish have died since then, the only thing I can think of that makes sense would be a sudden temperature spike/drop.

But like I said, my main concern at this time is my Betta's compatibility with with his tank-mates.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Your main concern should be that it's already overstocked. Also, white cloud minnows need a lower temp than Betta fish usually do. They really aren't compatible. Also, Bettas need space to be ALONE. Being in that crowded of a tank would be too stressful.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

WCMs aren't really suited to a tropical tank. Also, cories like to be in groups of at least 4 to 5. If it's possible, I would suggest upgrading to a 20 gallon and adding some more cory cats.


----------



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> WCMs aren't really suited to a tropical tank. Also, cories like to be in groups of at least 4 to 5. If it's possible, I would suggest upgrading to a 20 gallon and adding some more cory cats.


My heater automatically heats the water to 76 F and then turns off. I know this is on the higher edge of comfortable conditions for the WCM, but they've been doing just as well as the day I got them. Unfortunately, a 20 gallon tank isn't an option for the immediate future (due to rooming constraints, not financial restrictions), so adding another 3-4 cory's might not be a good idea if you're already concerned about overpopulation in my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The cory will die/get severely stressed by himself. He needs friends to school with.


----------



## JetTiger (Feb 7, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> The cory will die/get severely stressed by himself. He needs friends to school with.


Do you think the best solution would be to add the corys, and increase the frequency of water changes to compensate for the extra waste?


----------

